# UK / Europe's Largest Horse Facebook Group



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

we've just started a new Facebook group for Duke, the UK's and most probably Europe's biggest Shire.

He's currently stands at 19.3 hands, but has a couple of years of growth left in him. It's possible he may become the World's biggest horse!!

He's staying at The Horse Refuge (Welcome to the Horse Refuge) and this group will keep everyone informed of his progress, news, pics etc.

So if you're a Facebookie... pop along to:

Facebook | Welcome to Facebook

and pass it on


----------

